# Best place to get a barrel



## Martini (Jan 26, 2011)

We are new to wine making and wanted to try aging in oak barrels. What is a good place to buy a 5 or 6 gallon barrel?


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2011)

I love mine from Vadai barrels!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2011)

Many people swear by Vadai. I dont have one but I cant recall ever hearing anything bad about one of their barrels. I have heard quite a few complaints from other manufacturers over the years with leaks.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 26, 2011)

I will 2nd or 3rd the quality/price ratio of Vadai!


----------



## Martini (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks I will cal them today.


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone age kit wines in these barrels. If so, does doing this make a big difference in the finished product???


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2011)

Several of us on this forum do. I got mine in September and have run a number of kits through it. I am up to 4 months right now (there is a well known break in schedule). The longer the wine is in the more concentration effects you will achieve and the more it will improve your end product.

That said they cost $$$ and you have to keep them filled so you have to have a series of kits lined up one after the other at first.

Everyone that has had them for 1-2 years has raved about them but you have to be committed to keeping them filled!


----------



## Martini (Jan 27, 2011)

This is my first time with the barrel, I bought Hungarian Oak. Is there a time-line that you follow. i.e. first time I use the barrel, let it stay in for 2 weeks, the second time let it stay for 4 weeks? 

Other than the instructions that come with the barrel, are there any additional steps I need to do to hydrate the barrel?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes,

The schedule for the 5-6 gallon barrel is:

2 weeks ------1st batch
4 weeks------2nd batch
8 weeks------3rd batch
16 weeks-----4th batch
32 weeks-----5th batch

And so on.

That said, this is just a suggested schedule and you should always let your taste buds be your ultimate guide as oaking is a very personal thing.

I like the oak to be in the background and this schedule has suited me just fine so far.

The barrel should provide oak for several years and after that you can always add oak chips or beans and age it like normal.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2011)

Just remember that barrels arent all about oaking but micro oxygenation and concentration also.


----------



## Martini (Feb 17, 2011)

Just received my barrel from Vadai. I was going to start the barrel off with two batches of white wines then move over to reds. Does the schedule work for whites?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2011)

I would go with 2 weeks then 4 weeks. Tasting along the way. You won't get much micro ox with the first few kits but after that you will. Whites should work well.


----------



## Martini (Feb 17, 2011)

Great thanks starting the first batch this weekend.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 17, 2011)

When I am ready to rack back out of the barrel how do I know how much sediment to leave behind. I realize I will barrel age after clearing but there always seems to be a bit left behind. And if I age and let clear naturally then I would have considerable sediment.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been using my auto siphon and going back into the carboy. Then using an 8" plastic funnel with screen and turning over the barrel and pouring it through the screen into the carboy. 

Then let it rest a few weeks/months and racking off any sediment that has fallen to the bottom prior to bottling. Mine has been pretty clean before going into the barrel and thus pretty clean coming out. I should be bottling my first batch that went through the barrel in a month or so. It will be interesting to see if sulfite levels dropped faster on a batch then went into the barrel vs those that didn't go through a barrel. 

You should do a rinse between batches (warm water) to get any sediment that is left behind followed by a K-Meta rinse before the next batch goes in.


----------



## robie (Feb 18, 2011)

martini said:


> Just received my barrel from Vadai. I was going to start the barrel off with two batches of white wines then move over to reds. Does the schedule work for whites?



The last two issues of WineMaker magazine have an article about using barrels for fermenting whites, then switching to aging reds. You might find it helpful. Appraently, fermenting a couple of whtes has some positive effect for aging reds.


----------



## gdaustin (May 6, 2011)

When you purchase the 23L barrels from Vadai do they come with the stand to put them on and the spigot or are these extra? I am thinking of getting one and was wondering if they do not come with the spigot do you just roll the barrel over toempty? I am assuming they come with the cork. Thanks.


----------



## robie (May 6, 2011)

gdaustin said:


> When you purchase the 23L barrels from Vadai do they come with the stand to put them on and the spigot or are these extra? I am thinking of getting one and was wondering if they do not come with the spigot do you just roll the barrel over toempty? I am assuming they come with the cork. Thanks.



I haven't bought one, yet. Contact them

http://www.vidaiwinebarrels.com


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2011)

The stand is about $20 extra and worth it in my opinion. It comes with an oak cork of sorts but do NOT use it as it will just get stuck. Wood into wood is not good when it swells. Get a silicon bung from Vadai with the barrel for ~$5.





No spigot. Just use your racking cane as normal to transfer in or out.


----------



## gdaustin (May 6, 2011)

Am I to assume experience has told you not to use the wood cork



. I will give them a call and see about getting one. I figure for the kit wines the 23L will be enough and give me a little extra to top off. When my grapes are ready next year or so I may get a bigger one. Thanks and happy fermenting.


----------



## Rocky (May 6, 2011)

Hi Guys, 


I am contemplating buying a couple of 23 L barrels from Vadai and I find this posting very interesting. I have some questions for Mike. 


1. The schedule that you show in a prior posting I assume is to limit the time the wine is exposed to oak for the first batch of wine onward, right? 


2. Also, you say that the wood bung sticks when swelling occurs. This happened to us with we used whiskey barrels years ago. A sideward blow or two with a small hammer or mallet seemed to loosen it. Are you saying this does not work with these barrels?


3. Do you recommend against installing a spigot? I know that spigots introduce a new level of challenges and perhaps just using the siphon to transfer is fine. We installed spigots in 44 gallon barrels and we had bungs with a small hole drilled in them into which we inserted a tapered dowel. We just removed the dowel and turned the spigot. The wine pretty much stayed in the barrels all year and we only removed it to make room for the next year's wine.


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2011)

The small barrels like the 23L oak the wine at a super fast rate due to higher oak to wine surface area. The first batch through is usually only 1-2 weeks. then next batch is 2-4 weeks. Then 3-6 weeks, then 4-8 weeks. You need to taste as you go so you don't over oak. From my personal experience the oak will subside more so than a wine that was oaked with chips or beans. The silicon bung just works so much better than a solid stopper. If you want to whack it with a mallet, go for it. I'll just use a soft insert!

No experience with a spigot so your on your own there. You would have to drill your own, supply your own. If you go with a 40L you would for sure be able to leave the wine in for longer periods of time due to the larger surface area but you had better have a few double batches lined up and ready to go as you can't let the barrel go empty at all after it has wine in it unless you wat to mess with sulfur sticks.....


----------

